# DIY: Insulating Your Aquarium



## Corywm (Jan 18, 2011)

Depending on your level of obsession in the hobby, heating your aquarium(s) is a cost that can quickly add up on a monthly basis. Unfortunately, glass and acrylic are not the best insulators but are necessary to be able to see into your tank. Assuming you’re not simply heating the whole room to 75+ degrees, insulating your tanks is a cost-effective solution to keep those aquatic heating bills down so that you can spend more of that disposable income on other areas of the hobby that are less boring. Continue reading “DIY: Insulating Your Aquarium” »


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Pretty neat idea.In the case of bettas,the reflective surface wouldnt be too good,but I bet if you paint the areas of the tank you are covering first,then it should do great.Otherwise,the silver is shiney,and fun to look at...


----------

